# Passport requirements outside EU



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello you pet friendly peeps

I may be setting out on the Grand Tour later this year and a question was raised.
My dog Lily will have a passport and we know that she can travel within the EU, but what happens if I slip from Spain into North Africa, do they (Spain) have regulations like the UK concerning quarantine ?

loddy


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi as far as I am aware you can only travel within the EU on the scheme............I personally wouldn't risk taking mine anywhere outside of the EU.


----------



## 112706 (May 27, 2008)

*6 months quarantine*

Travelling under the EU pet passport scheme allows for your pet to enter/return to the UK within the guidelines and regulations of the scheme.

If you travel to or through a country not covered by the scheme, you will probably have little or no difficulty returning to the last visited EU country. However, the important thing to note is that you will have effectively compromised the cover agreed within the EU pet passport scheme, and you will have a big problem re-entering the UK.

Effectively if you and your pet visit a country not covered by the EU pet passport scheme, when you return to the EU your pet will need to have a new anti rabies vaccination, blood test, and serve a new 6 month period of quarantine from the date of the certified results of the rabies anti body blood test.

If you try to enter/return to the Uk before the 6 months is fully served, you are likely to see you pet held in HM kennel until a suitable period of quarantine has been served.

very expensive and very stressful 

Good luck


----------



## 108401 (Nov 22, 2007)

DEFRA list the following additional non-EU countries as being covered by the Pet Passport scheme. I only skimmed it, but I didn't see any North African countries listed.

http://www.defra.gov.uk/animalh/quarantine/pets/procedures/support-info/other.htm


----------

